# More Dock Dogs!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I need to update our dock dogs pictures! We've hit 2 events since Huron in June and I wanted to share with you how the pups have been doing!! 

We are on FIRE this season!! :thumb: 

Remi has come away with a win in his division for each event so far. I am beyond proud of him! Nallah has come away with 2 wins out of 3 events, and Morgan got one win at one event out of 3!! Its all based on divisions, so each of my dogs could have the chance to win a division. 

It breaks down like this at Regional vs National events:

Regional events take top 6 out of each division as follows:
Novice 0'-9'11"
Junior 10-14'11"
Senior 15'-19'11"
Master 20'-22'11"
Elite 23'-24'11"
Super Elite 25'+

National events take the top 8 out of each division as follows
Amateur 0'-17'11
Semi Pro 18'-21'11"
Pro 22'+

Pay outs are bigger at national events, and they are run a little better so we try to go to those if we can. But club events are fun too. 

So, Huron was a National event. Remi won Pro division in finals. Nallah won Amateur division in finals. Morgan came in 5th Amatuer finals. 

St. Paul was a regional event. Remi won Master division finals. Morgan won 2nd place Senior finals. Nallah came in 5th Senior Finals. 

Redwood Falls was a national event. Remi won Semi Pro division finals. Nallah won 2nd place Amatuer finals. Morgan came in 4th Amatuer finals. 

I'm so proud of all of them for making finals each event, such a huge accomplishment!! Now for pictures!! :smile:

I already posted Huron pictures, so here are St. Paul & Redwood falls
Jim & Morgan









Me & Morgan









Me & Nallah









Jim & Remi









Me & Morgan









Morgee May









Continued..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

not sure who's having more fun...you or the dogs...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Jim & Nallah (with bat ears!)










Me & Remz...this boy can fly!









Me & Remz









It happens at least once every event, Nallah sneaks away from me before I get her dried off and goes and sits in my chair. Such a princess!









Me and Nallah









Morgan









Close up of Remz


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I just love your crew . They are great athletes in the dock diving :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

And a few more. Most of these are of Remi because he was the only one anyone could get pictures of, for some reason the girls were both in the same group so it ws impossible to get pictures of them.  










What Remz thinks of waiting in line..









He needs to learn to tuck those long lanky legs in! 


















How long till our next event, Mom??!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG. That is just amazing. I can't wait until our state fair, we get to watch the dock dogs!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> OMG. That is just amazing. I can't wait until our state fair, we get to watch the dock dogs!


You should let Rebel try it!! There was a Dobe jumping at Redwood Falls! She was jumping consistently in the mid-teens!! It was pretty cool, first Dobe I ever saw dock diving!! :wink:

Here she is


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, his weight is such (113 pounds) that he couldn't go far, but I bet he would have fun! I might look into that - I've been looking to find him a place to swim and not much luck here, maybe dock diving would be good. When we go to the fair, I'll ask those folks about it and see if they offer "just for fun" classes. Or, maybe he could compete in class where they jump about 6 inches!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

xellil said:


> Well, his weight is such (113 pounds) that he couldn't go far, but I bet he would have fun! I might look into that - I've been looking to find him a place to swim and not much luck here, maybe dock diving would be good. When we go to the fair, I'll ask those folks about it and see if they offer "just for fun" classes. Or, maybe he could compete in class where they jump about 6 inches!


Hey, its all about having fun. Sometimes they have a "fun jump" so that newbies can try it out. Otherwise, you can pay for one wave and you get all the practice time you want inbetween waves to let him jump off and swim. Nallah and Morgan both started their dock diving "careers" with a first official jump of about 2'. LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures and great job with your dogs!! It looks like a lot of fun. Do you dogs just naturally jump or did you have to train them?

I could probably push Rocky into some water if I tried hard enough! That's about as athletic as he's ever going to get.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Aw man, that looks awesome. And Remi looks hilarious all sprawled out oddly in the air.

But, I wonder, are there ever little dogs dock jumping?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

chowder said:


> Great pictures and great job with your dogs!! It looks like a lot of fun. Do you dogs just naturally jump or did you have to train them?
> 
> I could probably push Rocky into some water if I tried hard enough! That's about as athletic as he's ever going to get.


It took some practice with my labs to get them jumping up instead of just out. Now they have a nice "pop" off the dock. Remi has a lot of natural athletic ability and he was very easy to introduce to this sport. I think the labs just want in the water so bad they didn't care how they got there! LOL Its a sport in throwing as much as it is them jumping- good throws and them chasing the throw usually make a good jump. 



3Musketeers said:


> Aw man, that looks awesome. And Remi looks hilarious all sprawled out oddly in the air.
> 
> But, I wonder, are there ever little dogs dock jumping?


Of course!! I've seen several JRT's jumping!! I think there was a weiner dog at one event too! So cute!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks like so much fun!!! I love it when you share pictures of them dock diving... I wish I could get Topher into it, he is a great water retriever. Only problem is... there really isn't anywhere with a dock that is safe for my dogs to swim in Miami (or FL for that matter) that I know of. You have to worry about alligators in the fresh water and I don't like having them in deeper salt water....

Are those "Leedz" brand slip leads? Did you order them online? I've been looking for some like those but haven't been able to find them in cute colors like that.


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohhh Roscoe would have so much fun!

I love those pics! Beautiful crew!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Julie said:


> Looks like so much fun!!! I love it when you share pictures of them dock diving... I wish I could get Topher into it, he is a great water retriever. Only problem is... there really isn't anywhere with a dock that is safe for my dogs to swim in Miami (or FL for that matter) that I know of. You have to worry about alligators in the fresh water and I don't like having them in deeper salt water....
> 
> Are those "Leedz" brand slip leads? Did you order them online? I've been looking for some like those but haven't been able to find them in cute colors like that.


Nope I think they are the Mendota style slip leads. Here is a website that carries them, lots of colors to choose from! We've had ours for over a year, very durable. I need to get another one! 

Mendota British Style Slip Lead - 3/8" Width :: Dog Collars and Leads :: Complete Dog


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to Remi, Nallah, and Morgan!
You do such an amazing job training them!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you ma'am!!! Oooh & they're cheap!!! Ordering some now!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Congratulations to Remi, Nallah, and Morgan!
> You do such an amazing job training them!


Agreed. Those dogs have a great life.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Great pictures! Ever seen any coonhounds jumping? And we have the Mendotas too. Buck has his very own orange one. Gotta represent the hunting dogs


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Great pictures! Ever seen any coonhounds jumping? And we have the Mendotas too. Buck has his very own orange one. Gotta represent the hunting dogs


Never seen a coonhound jump!! But that would be cool!!! LOL


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I love it and had not heard of it before this year. Folks in Houston were surprised to see an APBT puppy diving. They have several good pools for training there.


----------

